# Foreign Ambulance Sirens



## Dominion (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRyvsRAo8T8

Make me laugh


----------



## brice (Feb 24, 2009)

thats hilarious


----------



## lcffemt (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL. That's funny.


----------



## Vonny (Mar 8, 2009)

One of our ambulances is a Land Rover ambulance that was given to us by the British Army after it was retired from service in Iraq. Its not much of an ambulance, we would only use it to transport in a tight pinch, there are about two of us who can stand upright in the back of it but it is great for search and rescue duty vehicle for getting people off rough terrain and that is a lot of our work around here. It has a siren that sounds just like the one in the start of this video...
It is the one in my Avator pic for those interested.


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 8, 2009)

Haha that was good.


----------



## rjz (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome...has anybody ever put their Whelan on hi-lo and then keyed the PA mike. It makes the siren sound like a broken ice cream truck...


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 16, 2009)

that guy is awesome.


----------

